# log in one of the ledges on the upper east



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

wow, that is a big level. I remember those 2 ledges being taller when we were out there. i guess stupid falls is padded then eh?


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

Yep, lots of padding on stupid falls. I'm not feeling stupid enough though.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

:shock:


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Are all four of the main rivers too big to run this weekend? Gauges look pretty high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> Are all four of the main rivers too big to run this weekend? Gauges look pretty high.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


I couldn't tell ya.


----------

